# Leaked papers: WHO to intensify war against innovation



## Hooked (10/9/19)

https://www.clivebates.com/leaked-p...tive-war-against-innovation-expect-many-dead/

9 Sept. 2019

"This week there will be a meeting of tobacco regulators under auspices of the FDA-funded WHO Global Tobacco Regulators’ Forum (GTRF) in the Netherlands and part of the preparation for FCTC COP-9, which will be held in 2020, also the Netherlands. Two leaked papers from WHO’s Eastern Mediterranean Regional Office (EMRO) suggest that WHO is building up to an attempt to treat reduced risk products no differently to cigarettes or with even greater hostility."


EMRO Paper on Electronic Nicotine Delivery Systems
EMRO Paper on Heated Tobacco Products

Reactions: Like 2


----------

